

The Cognitive Style of Unix - phaer
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/3339907908

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2229833>

Many, _many_ comments there.

~~~
phaer
I'm sorry. Saw it just after i submitted.

